# Willie Easton Shell Tanker ANADARA 1960 /61



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Strange how some things trigger other things in the brain whether it be music or otherwise ...however I brought an old shipmate to mind and as we all getting older I thought of all the things that happen through SN I just wondered about big WILLIE EASTON from Armadale West Lothian and if he was still knocking around and somebody in our community knows about or of him we did 13 months together he was EDH I was SOS we had a great trip a really good trip !!!


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

10 days and no results now I find that unusual for SN !!!!! still early days !!!


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

thats a couple of months now and no replies so I,ll hang on for a while yet and maybe there will be someone who knows him stranger things happen at sea !!!!!!!(Smoke)


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Nobody seems to remember Wullie so perhaps someone might remember Neville King Engineroom storekeeper (Newport) or Bill Moore AB (Tyneside) John Derek Deck cadet (Manchester area) Malcolm Davies AB (Lake district) or even the old man Tommy Green to name but a few more .....????(Smoke)


----------



## Ian Davenport (Dec 29, 2012)

*Anadara 1960/1*



backsplice said:


> Nobody seems to remember Wullie so perhaps someone might remember Neville King Engineroom storekeeper (Newport) or Bill Moore AB (Tyneside) John Derek Deck cadet (Manchester area) Malcolm Davies AB (Lake district) or even the old man Tommy Green to name but a few more .....????(Smoke)


The storeman I remember was called Mark.
He taught me how to use a needle and palm.
We remade a lot of the floodlight covers and he showed me how to make a duffle bag to put my kit into.
I remember Capt Green.
He was quite somber man after the more generous McKellar Young, who was fun at fire drill every Monday morning.
He had a long career, from one tale he told it appeared he was on tankers in WW2.


----------



## bell (Mar 22, 2008)

My name is Tam Easton i live in the next town to Armadale i went to sea in 1961 from this location we were on Grangemouth pool then when it closed down we were transferred to Leith pool.There were not that many went to sea from this area and we all new each other,but i never herd of Willie Easton i asked an old bosun i know who is 80 but he has not herd of him either.I am going to a friends house in Armadale for dinner tomorrow will ask his dad if he ever herd of Willie


----------

